# Have a new gf!



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I started going out with my new gf this past week =) Shes really cool, fun to be with, cute, shy(thats a plus heh), sweet, kind, and of course beautiful!! Her and I met on SAS like 4 years ago or so ago but had only talked sporadically up untill the last few months or so. I'm soo happy to be with her and actually happy mood wise for once too. She lives only an hour's drive from me hehe. Yeah so.. YAY!!


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Congrats! that's great.


----------



## DistinctlyAmbiguous (Aug 23, 2009)

GF's are the best anti-depressants!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Another SAS couple! Congrats Dr. House!


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

Congratulations :yay Best of luck to you guys for the future!


----------



## iwanttobenormal (Aug 2, 2011)

congrats! does the double sa cancel out? it did for me; you just forget about everything


----------



## Dan iel (Feb 13, 2011)

Really lucky she is close, good job. And I hope you two work out


----------



## jwyatt123 (Jul 24, 2011)

Congratulations bro:

I hope she makes you happy. If you can find one than I can too.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Another SAS couple! Congrats Dr. House!


Anther ... I can name ... 5 more from sas they have not post on forums about it. :um

Hmm this is swell ..we should have a dating section I think ....
--------------------

Congrats Dr. House :yay


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks you everyone!!!!!!!!!!! Her and I are very happy together =)


----------



## wootmehver (Oct 18, 2007)

YAY!

:clap

This is very inspiring!


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Congratulations!! That is awesome! :clap


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Dr House said:


> Thanks you everyone!!!!!!!!!!! Her and I are very happy together =)


Do we get to know who 'her' is ?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

DistinctlyAmbiguous said:


> GF's are the best anti-depressants!


ditto, I could use the same like Tupac did, "ever since I met ya I could beat depression..."


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

NES said:


> Do we get to know who 'her' is ?


Negative, she is shy and prolly wouldn't be fond of me telling everyone who she is right now, sorry.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

iwanttobenormal said:


> congrats! does the double sa cancel out? it did for me; you just forget about everything


we still gots anxiety but in time that will disappear completely


----------



## Aedan (Jul 21, 2011)

It makes me really happy for you. 

Here's hoping that everyone here can someday find happiness !


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Congraulations! I hope your new relationship last a long time.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Dr House said:


> Negative, she is shy and prolly wouldn't be fond of me telling everyone who she is right now, sorry.


:b , Was worth a try , you kids have fun . :yes


----------



## Fromheretoeternity (Apr 3, 2011)

Congratulations !  Hope things go well with you both.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Im jealous. congrats though. :duck


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

Ahhhh congrats man!!  I wish you and her much happiness


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

Good vibes man. I would make a Lisa Cuddy comment, but I am sure someone's already done it.

Good for you bro.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

That's awesome! Good Luck!


----------



## glitterbaby (Jul 26, 2011)

That's lovely news  I hope it all works out between you two


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Awww thats so cool! Happy for you


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

congrats


----------



## blackbird87 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey man just wanted to say congrats! I should come read the Triumphs section more often, it's a good way to feel a bit better when one is down


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

Dr House said:


> I started going out with my new gf this past week =) Shes really cool, fun to be with, cute, shy(thats a plus heh), sweet, kind, and of course beautiful!! Her and I met on SAS like 4 years ago or so ago but had only talked sporadically up untill the last few months or so. I'm soo happy to be with her and actually happy mood wise for once too. She lives only an hour's drive from me hehe. Yeah so.. YAY!!


Good to hear!

Wow your on a lot of meds. you take adderall and vyvanse together?

How do you like paxil? I was on it and it made me absolutely reckless. It definitely got rid of my SA but it made me take some really really stupid risks, so I got off it.


----------



## DreamyDove (Dec 8, 2009)

Awww,... that's nice... =]


----------

